# August Norwegen zum Hechtangeln - Danke im Voraus für jeden Tip!



## Caine (8. Juni 2009)

Ich fahre mit meinem Camper die ersten 2 Augustwochen nach Norwegen. Die Reiseroute steht überhaupt noch nicht fest, aber es sollten ein paar gute Seen dabei sein, um einige Hechte zu fangen. 

Auf Meeresfischen habe ich keine Lust. Deswegen wäre ich für jeden heißen Tip bezüglich eines guten Hechtgewässers dankbar!


----------



## bmt_hethske (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: August Norwegen zum Hechtangeln - Danke im Voraus für jeden Tip!*

August ist zwar mitunter etwas spät, aber die Glomma bietet zahlreiche Möglichkeiten um dem Hecht nachzustellen, ob mit Spinn oder Fliegenrute. In den oberen Bereichen kannst du neben einer fantastischen Fischerei mit der Trockenfliege auf Äsche und Bachforellen auch in den vielen Altarmen auf sehr kapitale Hechte hoffen. Im Süden gibts dann weniger Salmoniden, dafür mehr Hecht und Zander.
Fahre selbst dieses Jahr an die Glomma bei Koppang und an die Rena, primär um auf Äschen zu fischen, aber auch um es mal auf die großen Hechte zu probieren.

Grzß Heiko


----------



## Caine (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: August Norwegen zum Hechtangeln - Danke im Voraus für jeden Tip!*

Nachdem ich ein wenig im Internet recherchiert habe, muss ich sagen, dass die Glomma sicherlich ein guter Tipp ist. Wir werden den Fluss in unserer Reiseroute unbedingt berücksichtigen. 

Danke für die erste Antwort!


----------



## Norlyr (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: August Norwegen zum Hechtangeln - Danke im Voraus für jeden Tip!*

Servus Caine,

wenn du eh schon im Glommagebiet unterwegs bist solltest du auch einen Abstecher nach Osten ins Engerdal-Femund Gebiet machen. Dort gibts schöne Campingplätze und Seen (z.B. Femund, Isteren, Drevsjøn) sowie Flüsse (z.B. Femundselva, Sømåa, Tufsingå) mit viel Hecht und durchaus in guten Größen. Natürlich gehen auch Äschen, Barsche oder Forellen gut, v.a. wenns nicht gar zu warm ist.

Viel Spass auf deiner Tour


----------



## Caine (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: August Norwegen zum Hechtangeln - Danke im Voraus für jeden Tip!*

Nach Campingplätzen suche ich auch noch. Besten Dank für den Hinweis. Werde heute Abend gleich mal in meinen ADAC Campingplatzführer schauen. :m


----------



## Norlyr (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: August Norwegen zum Hechtangeln - Danke im Voraus für jeden Tip!*

Hallo nochmal,

schau auf alle Fälle auch auf die Seite vom norwegischen Campingverband! Da kannst du dir auch Infomaterial zusenden lassen.

Einen Campingplatztip hätte ich auch noch für dich. In der Gemeinde Sømådalen liegt das Johnsgård Turistsenter am See Langsjøn. Ruhig, abgelegen und mit Kanu- und Bootsverleih...:k


----------



## Caine (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: August Norwegen zum Hechtangeln - Danke im Voraus für jeden Tip!*

Wird immer besser! Werd ich mir mit Sicherheit anschauen! Nochmals Danke!


----------



## Anderson (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: August Norwegen zum Hechtangeln - Danke im Voraus für jeden Tip!*

Hi,auf unserer Reise nach Hitra haben wir bei Alvdal direkt an der Glomma eine Zwischenübernachtung eingelegt.
Kann euch diesen sehr kleinen aber absoluten Top-Platz sehr empfehlen.
Er hatte damals Juli 07 ca 6 Stellplätze und ca 6 Hütten.Haben nohne Voranmeldung ne Hütte bekommen.Camper waren keine da.
Die Stellplätze liegen in erster Reihe(ca 8m) zur Glomma einfach ein Wahnsinn.
Haben auch die Hechte rauben sehen und hören.
Hier mal ein paar Fotos.

Bild 1 der Platz
Bild 2 limks die Glomma rechts die Stellfläche für Womo's.
Bild 3 Links von unserem Auto er Campingplatz:q
restlichen Bilder ca 50-100m entfernt von unserer Hütte aufgenommen.

Ach so der Platz ist 
www.langodden.no
liegt an der R3 Elverum-Tynset.
Hoffe er gefällt.
Tschöö
Heinrich


----------



## Caine (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: August Norwegen zum Hechtangeln - Danke im Voraus für jeden Tip!*

Hi Anderson,

die Bilder sehen ja schon mal fantastisch aus! Ein Traum von einem Angelgewässer. Wir werden bis Ende der Woche unsere Rute zusammenstellen und ich denke, dieser Platz hat sehr gute Chancen dabei zu sein. 

Auf alle Fälle werden wir 3 Tage am Tyrifjorden verbringen. 

Besten Dank für den Beitrag und die Bilder!


----------



## DinTur Matthias (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: August Norwegen zum Hechtangeln - Danke im Voraus für jeden Tip!*

wenn Du schon am Tyrifjorden bist , kannst Du Dir auch die erstklassigen Seen Randsfjorden,Sperillen und Kröderen anschauen - dürften evtl. etwas leichter zu befischen sein, denn der Tyrifjord ist ja nun mal riesig und stellenweise mit sehr wenig Struktur. Komme gerade vom Kröderen zurück und muss sagen war der Hammer. Bootsverleih u.a. in Noresund.

Gruß Andree


----------



## Pit der Barsch (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: August Norwegen zum Hechtangeln - Danke im Voraus für jeden Tip!*

Wo warst du am Krøderen ???
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
Ich fahre ende August zum Krøderen.
Hast du einige Tips ?


----------



## DinTur Matthias (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: August Norwegen zum Hechtangeln - Danke im Voraus für jeden Tip!*

Wir waren Söndre Bjerkerud also recht zentral....Tipps ? Klaro, aber ist natürlich schwer zu sagen da andere Jahreszeit. Generell die Ecke um Noresund war klasse...viel Struktur. Topköder waren dieses Jahr Salmo Slider , Durado und Bulldogs. Für mehr Infos ruf doch einfach durch.

Gruß Andree


----------



## Caine (18. August 2009)

*AW: August Norwegen zum Hechtangeln - Danke im Voraus für jeden Tip!*

Hier ist nun mein Fangbericht:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2608110&postcount=2998


----------



## Pit der Barsch (19. August 2009)

*AW: August Norwegen zum Hechtangeln - Danke im Voraus für jeden Tip!*



Caine schrieb:


> Hier ist nun mein Fangbericht:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2608110&postcount=2998


  Super Bericht.
Wir fahren Freitag los !:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## marlin2304 (4. November 2009)

*AW: August Norwegen zum Hechtangeln - Danke im Voraus für jeden Tip!*



Caine schrieb:


> Hier ist nun mein Fangbericht:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2608110&postcount=2998



Echt schöner Bericht.

Ich möchte 2011 auch nach Norwegen an die Glomma zum Hechtangeln. Habt ihr noch ein paar Tipps? 
Welcher Abschnitt speziell würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Schulle01 (5. November 2009)

*AW: August Norwegen zum Hechtangeln - Danke im Voraus für jeden Tip!*

Klasse Dein Bericht!
Muss irgendwie mal Zeit finden und es auch mal im norwegischen Süßwasser probieren.
Wenn ich nur nicht so gerne im Salzwasser fischen würde.


----------

